# Muskies from a kayak



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone target muskies from a kayak? Will be attempting it more this year and was just wondering if anyone else is as foolish as me, lol.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have caught a few from my canoe. I just got my first kayak last year, and had one on briefly last spring. Spring is your best odds when the fish are shallow. Once they move to open water/deep water(June) it is much more difficult to present to them from a kayak.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't target them, but I have had a couple nice muskies and northerns at arms length in my kayak when they came unbuttoned. Maybe I was hoping they would. I have only landed a couple cigars. I was just going through my tackle, and I found a couple of buzzbait mouses that I bought in the Pontiac Silverdome, must be 17 years ago. I'll have to give them a try this year when I head back to Pennsylvania.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i think backlashed has actually landed musky from his yak..matbe he'll chime in here soon


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I have landed two in my kayak at alum. One trolling by the dam in the summer. Keep my drag up just enough to not let out line on the paddles. And also gives me a chance to get my rod out of the holder. Other was caught casting in a cove. The casting was much more fun and was on braid so was able to feel the fish go on a run out of the cove and into the middle of the channel. It can be done but between the 1000 casts and 10000 paddles you're asking for trouble. That's why I am saving for a ocean kayak torque with the built in motor... Maybe that will give me a couple extra hours. I tend to throw my micro musky baits when casting in the yak to save a little fatigue as well. I land my musky with clamps and try to keep the fish on the side of my yak. Just recommend needle nose pliers with a wrist strap. Took me 3 pairs sinking away from me to realize I need a strap. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Up to this point the muskie find me, I don't target them specifically but now go out prepared to deal with them.

I had a lot of help with the first one and was able to get pics. My last two I was alone. I can't handle the camera and a big toothy fish trying to flog me with my own trebels at the same time.  The third fish I was close enough to shore to get out and stand in shallow water to get the hooks out. I've never tried myself to haul one into the yak. 

iMalt fishes for muskie out of a yak I believe, you may want to give him a try.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

You would be better off going to a lake that has a healthy number of musky and bass...and fish for medium to large sized bass (better success rate) and a musky will come eventually....
most musky anglers say something like one every 10,000 casts....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

farleybucks said:


> You would be better off going to a lake that has a healthy number of musky and bass...and fish for medium to large sized bass (better success rate) and a musky will come eventually....
> most musky anglers say something like one every 10,000 casts....


What he said! If you keep an eye on your local fishing reports, the bass fishermen will start getting into them in April, in the shallows while they're casting for bass.

If you can do without the picture, I like the idea of "shaking out" the trebles with some pliers while the fish is still in the water.
If you're in it for the picture, than you got some logistics to work out...


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Well put you guys this is great advice. Just remember when you feel the run and its on a bass setup don't get too excited and don't try and do too much. We are talking about one of the most fierce freshwater fish. Let the fish tire itself out. If you are in a yak the last thing you want is a pissed off 30"+ toothy critter with trebles flopping in your lap. I have never gotten a pic of a musky in my yak... That is just something I have surrendered to fishing alone. Way too much going on to try and stress the fish even more because I tire them out to where I need to hold them off the side to revive them and get a clean release. Fish health is more important than fisherman wealth, especially with a rare monster like the musky. If any of you all are around the Columbus area hit me with a pm and we will try and plan a day out in the spring. Until then tight lines guys.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The two biggest ones I have had on both shook loose while I was fumbling around for a camera. I would have been satisfied if I could have gotten a pic with them up to the yak. The very biggest just soaked me with water and took my lure right as I was ready to pull the lure out of the water...nothing left but a frayed piece of braid. These have been in a PA river that skirts the Ohio border and has a strong population. They have been in June/July fishing for smallies with spinnerbaits, poppers, and lipless crankbaits.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't be scared! I've landed plenty wading. Only had one bad experience. Was taking a pic when a 36 incher started flopping and wound up with a Muskie dangling from my chest. Little hairy but I lived and got a great story to hell.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

A 3 foot monster with teeth can be intimidating. If you fish alone, try this. You can make a cradle with sturdy netting and wooden rods. Secure one rod to the side of your yak and put some type of closure on it to lock both rods together. Bungee loops or snaps work well.
When the fish is tuckered out, maneuver the toothy critter onto it and close it up until you can set down the rod and grab your plyers. The fish stays in the water the whole time. A much less stressful encounter for all parties involved, and a better chance for a successful release.
Here's an example. --Tim


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I've actually looked into those such a good idea can make one cheap. I just have a 9.5 yak so it's just a matter of figuring out where to mount it out of the way of paddling and rods. Good post wow forgot all about them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow said:


> A 3 foot monster with teeth can be intimidating. If you fish alone, try this. You can make a cradle with sturdy netting and wooden rods. Secure one rod to the side of your yak and put some type of closure on it to lock both rods together. Bungee loops or snaps work well.
> When the fish is tuckered out, maneuver the toothy critter onto it and close it up until you can set down the rod and grab your plyers. The fish stays in the water the whole time. A much less stressful encounter for all parties involved, and a better chance for a successful release.
> Here's an example. --Tim
> 
> ...


I am usually against the use of a cradle. However, in this situation it actually might be ideal. Certainly better than trying to land one with pliers or using a bigot grip.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I am usually against the use of a cradle. However, in this situation it actually might be ideal. Certainly better than trying to land one with pliers or using a bigot grip.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It can be tricky getting a thrashing fish all the way in. Practice makes perfect. Trebbles get hooked into it, but that's what hook cutters are for. Mine's full of holes, but hey, it's not a bait net.--Tim


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The cradle is a great idea Tim. Easy to make, cheaper and easier to store than a very expensive coated muskie net.


----------

